
Foldscope Instruments: Our Story - jstrieb
http://www.foldscope.com/what-we-do/
======
jstrieb
Relevant publication:
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0098781)

